
Show HN: Search Engine on the Top of Twitter to Find Jobs - mddanishyusuf
https://tweetjobs.dev/
======
onion2k
_Find Latest Jobs from Twitter_

You say it searches the latest jobs advertised on Twitter, but you also
advertise job postings for $149. Why wouldn't someone just post their job on
Twitter if your service is going to pick it up anyway?

~~~
Tade0
Perhaps by paying one's ad is shown higher.

~~~
onion2k
That might be the business modal here, but I doubt people browse job listings
in the same way they browse other lists of data, so it's a bit silly. If
you're looking for a new role once you've filtered a list of all jobs down to
a list of of _possible_ jobs then _every_ result is equally important - people
won't just apply to the first result as if it's the best one. They'll go down
the list and apply to all the ones that sound good and match their criteria.
Promoting a role to the top of the list will only mean people apply to it
first. Who cares about that?

~~~
hustlinhack
Recruiters...

------
duxup
When I see folks tweeting out jobs or promoting them a great deal I often
think:

"That is pretty visible, a lot more qualified people than me are going to
apply."

Granted I'm a bit of an noob due to a career change so that probabbly applies
to me anyway, but I wonder if other folks respond the same way to seeing
heavily promoted jobs?

~~~
_def
Most of the time I think the opposite. Why is there a need to promote it that
much? Seems always like the company doesn't know how/where to get fitting
people, which is not a good sign if you ask me. But also I assume they don't
want (to pay) upper tier employees, so lower qualified candidates could be the
target demo.

~~~
duxup
Yeah I can certainly understand that.

I know of some places I interviewed at who endlessly advertise... because a
lot of people have turned down their intermittently (strangely random) low
ball offers or worked for them and word on how their management structure has
gotten out.

------
mscasts
Seems cool but I don't think I would ever even think about using Twitter to
search for jobs?

~~~
mddanishyusuf
But Nowadays companies posting job opportunity on twitter.

~~~
mscasts
Well then I won't see it because I don't use twitter.

Seems like a good way to miss out on potential talent.

~~~
52-6F-62
You're not alone. But maybe its a good thing? Companies who use Twitter as a
core part of their strategy in that way might not be a good fit, anyway?

------
clircle
I'm confused, how do you search? I won't call this a search engine if you
can't enter a keyword...

------
mddanishyusuf
Sorry guys. HN hug break the website :lol. I'll update your soon. Follow on
Twitter.

~~~
chance_state
A tiny piece of unsolicited copy editing advice:

> Search Engine on _the_ top of twitter to find jobs in real time.

Should generally be written as:

> Search Engine on top of twitter to find jobs in real time.

------
iraldir
502 reply. Carefull with AngularJS category, AngularJS means the old version
of Angular, by opposition to Angular which means Angular 2 and more. Those are
basically two different framework that are going to attract different
developers.

~~~
ConfusedDog
That's one of the most annoying things about Angular. They should have just
given it a different name when making such a huge move from 1 to 2.

~~~
mypetocean
Like "Spangular" — and then got Adam Sandler to endorse it.

------
PascLeRasc
Looks cool! Do you have plans to add filters for hardware jobs, like
embedded/firmware, electronics design, mechanical eng, industrial design, etc?

------
mtmail
That's a nice take on crawling job ads, I see some just minutes old (well the
tweets of the companies are minutes old).

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Yes, all the result are steaming direct from twitter.

------
anon1094
Yes, Twitter can be a gold mine of great remote freelance development
positions too if you know where to look.

A website like this is great to make finding those positions even faster.

I tell my story of how a single tweet landed me a $10K fully remote front-end
freelance gig here: [REDACTED]

P.S. - If you're interested in learning how to find remote freelance positions
yourself on Twitter then I have a free PDF for you that shows you how to find
them, structure your profile, etc. Get it here: [Medium.com Link:
[https://hackernoon.com/how-to-find-your-next-remote-
freelanc...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-find-your-next-remote-freelance-
client-on-twitter-fa1d2c52f77e) ]

Hope it helps and thank you for releasing tweetjobs, OP.

EDIT: Removed first link to my website and linking up to Medium.com post
instead of a PDF file. Sorry if this came across as clickbait...

~~~
agentstrix
That first link feels like clickbait. Also, why not just link to the Medium
post that the PDF is derived from? [1]

This feels like spam.

1: [https://hackernoon.com/how-to-find-your-next-remote-
freelanc...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-find-your-next-remote-freelance-
client-on-twitter-fa1d2c52f77e)

------
bfdm
Did we kill it already? 500 error bonanza over here.

~~~
mddanishyusuf
No, try.

~~~
funfredys
same here

------
fnordsensei
Good stuff! Lots of jobs get posted on Twitter, and so it seems worthwhile to
dig them out.

Twitter could probably make a tidy sum providing such a service themselves. In
a way, it's a bit weird that they haven't. Or, it's a sound strategy to stay
focused on the main service, who knows.

------
Pete-Codes
Cool project - I can see this working for smaller companies that have lower
budgets. Lots of people ask around on Twitter for devs so this could be good
for smaller companies/devs looking for contractors etc

------
sebst
Very cool.

As always with projects which use data from Twitter to build something
valuable, I wonder if you could share some insights into how your Twitter-to-
Website ETL pipeline looks like?

~~~
fnord123
The streaming API sucks (even if it finds no results, it consumes GB on top of
GB - and obviously doesn't find anything historical) and the REST api also
sucks as it doesn't return all the results. It's gotta be scraping.

------
wolco
Might be more useful if it's searchable by language.

------
anthilemoon
That's really great. Lots of job offers on Twitter that are currently hard to
find. What's next in terms of product roadmap?

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Still need to filter by location and other parameters as, junior, senior
level.

------
seapunk
Cool project, it's a good example where Twitter can be helpful to build
something useful.

------
argo_
502: BAD_GATEWAY

~~~
mddanishyusuf
Now, you try again.

~~~
PedroBatista
Still 502

~~~
parasanti
502: BAD_GATEWAY Code: NO_STATUS_CODE_FROM_LAMBDA ID:
oma1:7rndc-1568122624964-685073166f4d

------
shannonmaloney5
Very cool, takes ages to load though

------
mddanishyusuf
hello guys.

Now, website is working fine.

Thanks

